
The Most Important Start Up Lesson I Have Learned From Fred Wilson - bjonathan
http://www.perryblacher.com/2011/03/10/the-most-important-start-up-lesson-i-have-learned-from-fred-wilson/
======
mayukh
"Tenacity is about holding on to the goal, not to the path." Great insight.
I've met Perry and have to hand it to them for sticking it out and fighting in
a very tough space. <http://covestor.com> (Perry's startup)

